# Some New Pics



## riddick4811

Haven't shared pics here in a while, so be warned, I am pretty click happy with the camera!  

Joey has grown up. Almost 21 months now. 19-20 months in these pics. 



















Lure coursing


----------



## riddick4811

Ronon- 8 1/2 yrs old












Rocky 10 yrs old




Jack 5 yrs old


----------



## riddick4811

Jack and Rocky




Repo new Dogo pup. 8 weeks to 4 months


----------



## riddick4811

8 weeks 


River - Greyhound pup 12 weeks to 5 months











Circe- Rat Terrier 8 yrs old


----------



## riddick4811

Ripley- Amstaff 7 1/2 yrs old


----------



## riddick4811

Some pack photos


----------



## NZ Raw

Beautiful dogs! What a great looking crew you have. Repo is gorgeous, he is going to be a big boy.
RIP Casper so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## riddick4811

NZ Raw said:


> Beautiful dogs! What a great looking crew you have. Repo is gorgeous, he is going to be a big boy.
> RIP Casper so sorry to hear about your loss.


Thank you. Repo has some big shoes to fill, but he is a great pup.


----------



## sozzle

Cool pics - we love greyhounds too....but I only have the two at the moment. Husband would like to be surrounded by the skinny beasties but sadly not an option as yet.


----------



## NutroGeoff

You have such pretty dogs! How many is that all together? Seven? Eight?


----------



## riddick4811

NutroGeoff said:


> You have such pretty dogs! How many is that all together? Seven? Eight?


I have 6 and my roommate has 4, so 10 total. 8 are pictured, 2 senior dogs don't interact much with the pack.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## doggiedad

nice pics. nice dogs. why does a dog need to fill big shoes?



riddick4811 said:


> Thank you. Repo has some big shoes to fill, but he is a great pup.


----------



## NutroGeoff

riddick4811 said:


> I have 6 and my roommate has 4, so 10 total. 8 are pictured, 2 senior dogs don't interact much with the pack.


Oh wow. That is quite the pack! Haha. They are all very beautiful.


----------



## PUNKem733

All your dogs look so awesome, and healthy. Second pic of Joey... ROFL!


----------



## NutroGeoff

PUNKem733 said:


> All your dogs look so awesome, and healthy. Second pic of Joey... ROFL!


I agree. I laughed pretty good at that one.


----------



## riddick4811

Thanks. Joey is very enthusiastic!


----------



## NutroGeoff

Haha. I guess!


----------



## GRoberts99

Wow! All of your dogs are beautiful and are in great shape. It must be so fun having them all together.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Lovely pack! Are they wearing seresto collars some of them? I used them last year, and loved them. This year trying advantix but already wishing I had stuck with seresto!


----------



## riddick4811

Shamrockmommy said:


> Lovely pack! Are they wearing seresto collars some of them? I used them last year, and loved them. This year trying advantix but already wishing I had stuck with seresto!


Yes, love the Seresto collars. Even using Advantix and Preventic collars, they were coming out of the woods covered in ticks. Haven't seen one since. They are on their 2nd collar.


----------

